# Is it worth buying Skyrim if I don't have the internet for updates to fix the bugs?



## jtickle (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it worth buying Skyrim if I don't have the internet for updates to fix the bugs?


----------



## LadyLara (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Is it worth buying Skyrim if I don't have the internet for updates to fix the bug*

I don't think any of the major bugs are fixed yet anyway. Aside from the ones that were actually caused by some of the updates anyway.


----------



## TheTomG (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Is it worth buying Skyrim if I don't have the internet for updates to fix the bug*

A few major ones are, like dead people turning up at weddings. Is this on PC or console? Im in two minds about it, and my main suggestion would be "yes, but make sure you go somewhere with internet access once in a while to get the updates"

BTW the PC one runs on Steam so needs the internet for Steam access, during install anyway - at least I guess it does (I have internet and Steam already installed, so not sure what the installation does if you don't have internet and Steam....)


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Is it worth buying Skyrim if I don't have the internet for updates to fix the bug*



TheTomG said:


> A few major ones are, like dead people turning up at weddings. Is this on PC or console? Im in two minds about it, and my main suggestion would be "yes, but make sure you go somewhere with internet access once in a while to get the updates"
> 
> BTW the PC one runs on Steam so needs the internet for Steam access, during install anyway - at least I guess it does (I have internet and Steam already installed, so not sure what the installation does if you don't have internet and Steam....)


 
You would not be able to install the Steam version without Steam because I can't see any other way you could download the files unless Steam was running. However once any Steam game is installed you should be able to play it in Offline mode so I can't see Skyrim being different then all of the other Steam games....


----------

